# Does Clarion have Tech Support?



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I called the numbers on Clarion's website and they lead me to sales and dealer info only. I can't seem to speak with any tech person. I tried calling a few Clarion dealers listed on their site and none know the products enough to answer my question. If anyone knows of a way to get a hold of a Clarion Tech Rep, please let me know.

For those interested, or may be able to help, I need to know if the Clarion EQS746 equalizer can handle speaker-level inputs (i.e. if I splice or use an adapter to convert speaker wires into RCAs).

Thanks.


----------



## InCarAudioVideo (Dec 4, 2010)

Short answer - Don't know - haven't seen anyone spliced the audio output from a HU before and use it on the EQS746

Having said that, there is an AUX input available on the EQS746, if you intend to directly plug-in a spliced HU audio output as you described above, I would suggest that you use the AUX input instead of the regular main input.

The AUX input has a manual gain adjustment, so use that option to properly set your gain.

hope that was helpful.

PS: A new Clarion HU w. all the bells & whistles will cost you just $180, why not upgrade  

cheers


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I want to keep the stock HU for a little while and my friend its in need of a LOC, so I was thinking to give him my LOC and run speaker lines right into the clarion.
I hadn't thought of using the aux. Thats a great idea and just might work well.
The new clarion HUs are nice and considered getting a 501, but I think I need TA so I'm mainly considering the JVC Arsenal unit for future upgrade.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

You won't get TA on any JVC head unit, unless you already know of a model that has that feature.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Jsracing said:


> I want to keep the stock HU for a little while and my friend its in need of a LOC, so I was thinking to give him my LOC and run speaker lines right into the clarion.
> I hadn't thought of using the aux. Thats a great idea and just might work well.
> The new clarion HUs are nice and considered getting a 501, but I think I need TA so I'm mainly considering the JVC Arsenal unit for future upgrade.


If you look around here you can find the dxz785usb for 100-125ish dollars.
Don't know why you would want to keep the stock unit for a while, unless it's a money issue, which I understand.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

The JVC KDA925BT has TA. I don't mind the stock HU. I wanted a stealth stock look and was looking to save cost on this build also since I have some home projects that need funding, but wanted to try TA in the future.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes the EQ could handle it, but as mentioned use the AUX in so you can adjust the gain/input. 

I can't remember the steps of how to get a hold of a tech at Clarion, I have talked to one in the past, but that was some time ago. I did try about 6 months ago as well to no avail. I just can't remember the hoops I had to jump through to get to one.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Jsracing said:


> The JVC KDA925BT has TA.


I looked at the wrong web page and missed that. Thanks.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, but today is a national holiday in India......


----------



## Jubal (Sep 25, 2009)

I work for Clarion and here is the info for the tech line.

The Clarion consumer tech line is 800-347-8667 option 2. 7:00am-5:00pm pacific time M-F. And no we are not located in India.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Does FI have a website?


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I just called clarion. Option 2 on the automated messages says its for authorized repair centers but the person that finally answered didn't have a problem helping me. He didn't seem too familiar with the eq but said the max input voltage for all inputs, including RCAs is 3V. However thats rms, so I wonder if running speaker inputs would still be ok since those only hit about 12Vrms at max volume. Also music power rms should be less than a sine wave rms so that should give some extra headroom, no?
Anyone care to comment?...particularly Jubal since your info would be most valuable seeing as you represent the product.
Thanks


----------



## Jubal (Sep 25, 2009)

That EQ is not designed to do what you are proposing so..... Go out and buy a good LOC and call it a day.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

we've got a NX-501 having a small issue and we havent been able to talked a tech support yet or havent found a number anyway. We've been told theres only their repair centers......not to good if true......we need a technical support option as we were starting to move this line more and more but we may slow it down a bit if we cant get help. We'll try the mentioned number thanks


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Inquiries
United States

Clarion Corporation of America

6200 Gateway Drive Cypress, California 90630

Customer Service: 800-347-8667

New & Existing Dealers: 310-327-9100

Phone: 800-GO-CLARION (462-5274)

Phone: 310-327-9100 (MAIN)

Fax: 310-327-1999

[url]http://www.clarion.com/us/en/inquiry/index.html[/URL]


CLARION CANADA, INC.

2239 Winston Park Drive Oakville, Ontario L6H5R1

Phone: 905-829-4600

Fax: 905-829-4608

Homepage



CLARION LATIN AMERICA

7205 Corporate Way, Suite 411 Miami, Florida 33126

Phone: 305-406-0999

Fax: 305-406-0964

Support


----------

